# goats milk soap



## chipper (Sep 9, 2009)

My daughter raises Alpine goats for her 4H project. This year we would like to try our hand at making goat milk soap, lotion, etc. Can anyone share some beginner recipes and tips?

Thank you
Lori


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

Check out the soap page at dairygoatinfo.com. The basic soap recipe is called the Walmart Recipe. It's quick, easy, and the fats & oils are all available at grocery stores. It makes excellent soap, with all water or all or part goat milk. There are also links there to instructions on building a simple wooden mold.

Madfarmer


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lori,
I have some recipes on my site

I need to check out the dairygoatinfo.com site though!!

(Even though I soap with raw Jersey milk ... think they'll kick me out, MadFarmer??)

just waiting approval for the forum


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

[I need to check out the dairygoatinfo.com site though!!

(Even though I soap with raw Jersey milk ... think they'll kick me out, MadFarmer??)


Nah! We're all pretty laid-back! And there's a few who keep Jerseys as well as goats!

Madfarmer


----------



## goat milk soap (Dec 13, 2008)

I just put out my favorite recipe for goat milk soap. You might consider purchasing the book I mentioned, too. It has many recipes for goat milk products. 

Once your feel the benefits of using goat milk soap, you'll understand why it's so popular. Glad your teaching your daughter. Cook MOM

http://grannannysgoatmilksoaps.blogspot.com/


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I am trying to find a way to mix the milk with the lye and the color doesn't change to creamy yellow. Is that possible? Tried adding the lye/very cold milk mixture together at the last minute, and while that took lots of time off of the whole cp process, it still yellowed.


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

You can measure the milk & freeze it in ice-cube trays, or just a zip-lock, & mix the lye with the frozen milk. I tried that, but I still got some yellowing. And I don't have the patience. Now, I mix the lye with water first--it amounts to less than half the liquid called for in the recipe. I use goat milk for the balance. You can use titanium dioxide as a whitener. 

Madfarmer


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I use my goats milk frozen in ice cube trays like Madfarmer....about 16 ozs, let it get a little mushy/defrosted in a plastic bucket and then slower add little bits of the liquid lye stirring lots in between....and I keep stirring till the milk is all melted. I dont get any burning/changing of color of the goats milk.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm a lye dumper!!!

About 1/3 of lye dumped onto frozen milk chunks ... stir

About half the rest dumped on top next ... stir

The remaining lye dumped ... stir ... stick blend, pour into oils.

(This is after the last dumping of lye)


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Yeah Cindi..lovely and white. Why do some peoples turn orange then?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Cyndi, what kind of a bucket is that? 
Yesterdays soap was a nice creamy, barely yellow tint- disolved the lye in water first, as above posted, then added frozen milk. That helped~


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

You add the lye to the frozen milk NOT the other way round.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Shazza, when a lye mixture turns yellow or orange, it is the milk sugars burning because of too high temperature.

InHisName did good ... she dissolved the lye in water, then added the frozen milk.

InHisName, if you use ice cubes to dissolve your lye, then add the frozen milk I'll bet that you'll get even a lighter color.

It's not a bucket but a monster glass measuring cup. I've since abandoned using glass in my soap making, going to stainless steel stock pots.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I use water as half my liquid and dissolve the lye in that. I use cream as the other half of the liquid and add the cream at thin trace. I get a lighter color that way.


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

linn said:


> I use water as half my liquid and dissolve the lye in that. I use cream as the other half of the liquid and add the cream at thin trace. I get a lighter color that way.


Then you're not making Goat Milk Soap..


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Do you mean that there is no cream in goat's milk? Maybe it would be goat's cream soap then.:rotfl:


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

linn said:


> Do you mean that there is no cream in goat's milk? Maybe it would be goat's cream soap then.:rotfl:


There's cream in goat's milk, which is naturally homogenized... quite different then the molecular structure of cream from whole cow's milk which rises to the top unless it's mechanically homogenized. Plus, there's nutritional differences in cream vs. whole milk and the same goes between cow and goat's milk and/or cream. 

You said cream! Are you separating out the cream from goat's milk or buying it that way, to use in your soap? 

People who read ingredient labels especially on something like soap, might be allergic to certain ingredients which might be exactly why they read them. You can call your soap whatever you want, as long as there's truth in labeling. Evidently you don't have any heightened sensitivities, and if not, consider yourself lucky!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)




----------

